# Wie wichtig ist der Trackstand?



## dereulenspiegel (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

nach 12 Jahren habe ich mein altes MTB doch mal wieder hervorgekramt. Ursprünglich nur für den schnöden Transport, hat es mich dann doch gepackt, auch mal abseits der Wege zu fahren. Ich habe auch schon begonnen mich in diverse Techniken einzulesen und dabei habe ich den Eindruck bekommen, dass der Trackstand eine sehr zentrale Technik ist.
Mit diesem Balanceakt habe ich jedoch so meine Probleme. Im Moment übe ich noch mit dem Vorderrad gegen eine Betonwand, aber selbst schaffe ich es kaum 30 Sekunden stehen zu bleiben.
Wie wichtig ist der Trackstand denn für andere Techniken? Also muss ich erst den Trackstand beherrschen bevor ich andere Techniken angehen kann? Welche weiteren Techniken sind nach dem Trackstand sehr wichtig?
Und habt ihr Tipps für mich wie ich den Trackstand erlernen kann? Langsam immer engere Kreise fahren wollte ich demnächst mal versuchen, mal gucken wie es damit klappt.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (16. Juli 2010)

Den Trackstand an sich als einzelne Technik find ich eher langweilig und unsinnig soviel Zeit zu investieren. Allerdings dient er z.B. als Grundlage für das Fahren von engen Spitzkehren wo er für das umsetzten des Hinterrades erfoderlich ist. Bunnyhob wäre da auch wichtig um das Hinterrad hoch zubekommen. Bremstechniken sind auch sehr wichtig. Was ich sagen will ist, versteif dich nicht zu sehr auf eine Sache, übe eher mehrere Sachen relativ simultan und wende sie bei Touren an. Für dich als Dortmunder kann ich dir sogar eine schöne Strecke in der Hinsicht empfehlen und zwar den langen und steilen Abstieg an der Syburg mit den vielen engen Kehren und Treppen, da kann man die Sachen schön üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dereulenspiegel (16. Juli 2010)

Ok, dann werde ich neben dem Trackstand mich auch mal an andere Techniken wagen. Der Stoppie dürfte auch recht sinnvoll am Anfang sein.
Ich komme sogar aus dem Dortmunder Süden. Bisher fahre ich meistens durch den Holzener Wald oder durch den Ebberg. In der nähe vom Haus Ruhr gibt es auch eine kleine MTB-Strecke an der ich manchmal übe.
Was gibt es denn an verschiedenen Bremstechniken? Ich dachte es nur das Verhältniss von Vorder-  zur Hinterradbremse wichtig um nicht über den Lenker zu gehen, das Vorder- und das Hinterrad nicht ausbrechen zu lassen?


----------



## oBATMANo (16. Juli 2010)

Trackstand ist nur dafür da um Dich als Idioten an der Ampel zu outen 

anstatt dumm rumzustehen, lern lieber balancieren über dünne Balken,
Spitzkehren sehr langsam zu fahren, in steilen Abfahrten kurz anzuhalten und langsam wieder anzufahren usw.

Genauso wichtig wie einstudierte Manöver ist Automatismen auszubilden.
Also ruhig zu reagieren, wenn das Vorderrad in einer Kurve das rutschen anfängt, Bremse minimal lösen wenn das Vorderrad blockiert, extreme Situation wie wenn mit dem Körper ausgleichen ohne nachzudenken oder zu zögern usw.
Das lernst nur durch fahren und erfahren dieser Situationen

Stur ein Manöver bis zur Perfektion zu üben bringt Dich nicht wirklich weiter. Das ganze muss auch im Fahrbetrieb klappen und da kommen meist noch andere Faktoren auf einen zu


----------



## flyingscot (16. Juli 2010)

Sehe ich auch so, auf dem Trail mache ich den richtigen Trackstand kaum obwohl ich ihn eigentlich an jeder roten Ampel mache (wozu auch auf dem Trail stehenbleiben?). oBATMANo: Damit es an der Ampel nicht so idiotisch aussieht, mache ich den dort üblicherweise im Sitzen, dann merkt es kaum jemand 

Aber wenn man den Trackstand kann, hat man ein sehr gutes Gleichgewichtsgefühl mit dem Rad entwickelt, welches man bei sehr vielen anderen Techniken braucht: Wie schon geschrieben wurde, Spitzkehren fahren, Baumstammfahrten oder auch bei extrem steilen und dann langsamen Uphill-Rampen.

Für mich ist er daher eine grundlegende Technik zur Bikebeherrschung.


----------



## dereulenspiegel (16. Juli 2010)

Welche Techniken sind neben dem Trackstand denn noch wichtig um vernünftig über die Tracks zu kommen? Die Grundhaltung(en) habe ich halbwegs drauf (werde sie aber natürlich weiter verfeinern).


----------



## oBATMANo (16. Juli 2010)

anständiges Kurvenfahren
aber das ist hier nen heikles Thema  Da werden die wildesten Techniken dazu genannt

wenn Du bissl rumspielen willst, dann leg einen Handschuh auf den Boden und heb ihn während dem Vorbeifahren auf
einmal einfach runterbeugen und einmal Rad kippen und durchs Rahmendreieck greifen

so kannst in der Stadt Kohle von Boden aufklauben 

Fahre einfach viele unterschiedliche Trails. Da lernst am schnellsten was notwendig ist.


----------



## Yetibike (16. Juli 2010)

danke Stefan, habs im google grad gefunden,


----------



## Stefan4444 (16. Juli 2010)

Ich wÃ¼rde da gar nicht so nen Technik Firlefanz machen, hÃ¶chstens mal bisel den Bunny Ã¼ben und der Rest ergibt sich auf dem Trail. Es gibt doch genug Wege an der Syburg, um erstmal etwas vorsichtiger zu fahren und sich dann zu steigern, wenn das GefÃ¼hl fÃ¼r das Bike wieder da ist.

(@Dortmunder meinst du-->)Vom Denkmal aus nicht die Stufen runterfahren, sondern den Weg, und dann nach 50 Meter links rein. Wenn ich es gerade noch richtig im Kopf habe, kommen da 2 Stellen, mit ziemlich ekligen Stufen, bzw. einer seeeehr engen Rinne daneben, danach kommt nochmal eine Kehre mit viel Wurzeln. 

(@Dortmund oder-->)Alternativ geht auch noch ein Weg runter, der langsamer ist, aber mit spitzeren Kehren, aber den bin ich vor 15 Jahren das letzte Mal gefahren 

Den EDG MTB-Treff kennst du schon? Ich persÃ¶nlich bin da nur 2 Mal mit gefahren, da der Zeitpunkt bei mir nicht passt, aber die haben manchmal auch AnfÃ¤ngergruppen, bzw. leichtere/lockere Gruppen, was teilweise vorher im Forum geklÃ¤rt wird.


@Yetbike Mit Trackstand wird wohl auf der Stelle stehen gemeint sein

@Batman sehr geil, guter Trick fÃ¼r nen schnellen â¬ nebenbei


----------



## nadgrajin (16. Juli 2010)

Klingt komisch, aber am besten gelernt habe ich den indem ich durch mit Fußgängern überfüllte Zonen fahre wo das Fahren mit dem Fahrrad erlaubt ist. Da kommt man so oft zum stehen das man mit der Zeit versucht einfach still auf dem Rad stehen zu bleiben bis wieder ne Lücke zum weiterfahren da ist. Vorteil, man konzentriert sich nicht darauf wie man stehen bleibt sondern wann wieder eine Lücke zum weiterfahren vorhanden ist. Was mir persönlich häufig auffällt ist das wenn ich unbedingt etwas will und mich darauf konzentriere es nicht wirklich hin bekomme, dagegen wenn ich es umsetze ohne daran zu denken es dann umsetzen kann.

Wichtig: Keine Fußgänger verletzen, das mögen die nicht auch wenn das Radfahren erlaubt ist meinen die Ihnen gehört dieses Gebiet.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juli 2010)

dereulenspiegel schrieb:


> Welche Techniken sind neben dem Trackstand denn noch wichtig um vernünftig über die Tracks zu kommen? Die Grundhaltung(en) habe ich halbwegs drauf (werde sie aber natürlich weiter verfeinern).



*Bunnyhop* (wenn mal ein Ast im Weg liegt oder eine Querrinne kommt)
*Manual *(wenn eine tiefe Bodenwelle/Pfütze kommt, und auch als Bewegung hilfreicham Ende einer Steilabfahrt, um das Vorderrad hochzuziehen).
*Kanten runterhüpfen* (vom grossen Bordstein bis zum Mäuerchen, braucht man im Gelände recht oft unvermutet)

Ich kann übrigens weder Bunnyhop, Trackstand noch Manual richtig vorführen, aber auf dem Trail gehts dann irgendwie meist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dereulenspiegel (16. Juli 2010)

Ok, das klingt doch schonmal recht vielversprechend. Hatte schon Angst ich wäre zu blöd/ungeschickt zum MTB fahren, da ich ja auch rund 12 nicht auf nem Fahrrad gesessen habe.
Gibt es irgendwo eventuell GPS-Tracks von empfehlenswerten MTB Strecken im Dortmunder Süden? Am besten natürlich mit einer Angabe der Schwierigkeit?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (16. Juli 2010)

Stefan4444 schrieb:


> Ich würde da gar nicht so nen Technik Firlefanz machen, höchstens mal bisel den Bunny üben und der Rest ergibt sich auf dem Trail. Es gibt doch genug Wege an der Syburg, um erstmal etwas vorsichtiger zu fahren und sich dann zu steigern, wenn das Gefühl für das Bike wieder da ist.
> 
> (@Dortmunder meinst du-->)Vom Denkmal aus nicht die Stufen runterfahren, sondern den Weg, und dann nach 50 Meter links rein. Wenn ich es gerade noch richtig im Kopf habe, kommen da 2 Stellen, mit ziemlich ekligen Stufen, bzw. einer seeeehr engen Rinne daneben, danach kommt nochmal eine Kehre mit viel Wurzeln.
> 
> ...



Hi stefan4444

jep genau die Wege etwas unterhalb des Denkmals meine ich. Es gibt da oben an der Syburg ja 4 oder 5 tolle Abfahrten, auf meinen Touren nehme ich eigentlich immer eine davon mit.
Die EDG MTB-Gruppe ist auch ne nette Sache, da ist dann auch nen Giude bei. Aber die Zeiten passen mir auch nicht. wenn ich am WE fahre dann morgens wenn noch nicht so viel los ist, und bin dann meist schon wieder zuhause wenn die grad losfahren. Zudem fahre ich in letzter zeit auch lieber bergrunter als Tour von daher passt's auch so schon nicht mehr.


----------



## Stefan4444 (16. Juli 2010)

dereulenspiegel schrieb:


> Ok, das klingt doch schonmal recht vielversprechend. Hatte schon Angst ich wäre zu blöd/ungeschickt zum MTB fahren, da ich ja auch rund 12 nicht auf nem Fahrrad gesessen habe.
> Gibt es irgendwo eventuell GPS-Tracks von empfehlenswerten MTB Strecken im Dortmunder Süden? Am besten natürlich mit einer Angabe der Schwierigkeit?



gpsies.com sind einige Tracks, die meisten fangen am Augustinum(Bittermark) an. 

@Dortmunder Das soviele Strecken da runter gehen hätte ich jetzt gar nicht gedacht. da werde ich dann wohl mal auf Erkundungstour gehen, bzw. fahren.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (16. Juli 2010)

Hier unterhalb des Denkmals ist einer, unterhalb des Casinos ist noch einer, neben dem Denkmal ist auch noch einer und auf der anderen Seite, also dem anderen Berg ist auch noch einer, aber der ist schon sehr heftig, absolut nix für Anfänger.

Der Link führt auch zu einem ganz guten Portal, dies hier ist auch noch sehr gut und umfangreich.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (16. Juli 2010)

An dem kleinen Parkplatz, unten am Berg, unterhalb des Denkmals, ist eine Tafel mit allen Wegen die von der Syburg runtergehen, sind auch meist kombinierbar.


----------



## BC-23 (16. Juli 2010)

dereulenspiegel schrieb:


> Und habt ihr Tipps für mich wie ich den Trackstand erlernen kann?


 
Grüße!

Wichtig ist sich auf einen Punkt ca. 1,5-2m weit weg von dir zu Konzentrieren. Macht es am Anfang wesentlich leichter. In der Praxis können das Steine, Äste oder auch Kronkorken und Kippenstummel sein. Probier s mal aus.

MfG BC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan4444 (16. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Links Dortmunder! Bei Gps-tour.info sind ja teilweise schon fast zu viele Tracks. 

Nächstes Mal fahr ich dann wohl doch wieder mit dem Wagen hoch und klapper die Wege an der Syburg ab.


----------



## Mitglied (16. Juli 2010)

Den eigentlichen Trackstand braucht man beim bergradfahren überhaupt nicht. Wie der Name sagt kommt er vom Bahnrad fahren und taugt höchstens noch zum posen mit dem Renner an der Ampel.


----------



## dereulenspiegel (16. Juli 2010)

Ok, Posen will ich ganz sicher nicht, denn zum Posen muss man erstmal was können. Ich geh dann heute mal ein bisschen auf nem Track üben. Mal gucken wie das so läuft.


----------



## Doc_Rock (18. Juli 2010)

Es kann in sehr engen und technischen Passagen sinnvoll sein kurz stehen bleiben zu können. Aber das kommt mit der Zeit und mit dem Gefühl fürs Bike ganz von allein.

Aber für sich genommen ist der Trackstand ne reine Balanceübung.


----------



## jan84 (19. Juli 2010)

Und deswegen kommts drauf an was du vorhast. Wer vorwiegend schnell bergabfährt wird sich weniger mit Balanceübungen auseinandersetzen müssen als jemand der ständig irgendwo rumbalanciert oder mit niedrigem Tempo durch schwere und verblockte Trails hoppelt (hoch wie runter). Ein wirklich gutes Balancegefühl auf dem Bike nimmt sehr vielen technischen Stellen den Schrecken, weil man sie eben sehr langsam und kontrolliert fahren kann. Generell gilt fürs Balancegefühl im Zweifelsfall auch, viel hilft viel . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## LB-Biker (19. Juli 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Und deswegen kommts drauf an was du vorhast. Wer vorwiegend schnell bergabfährt wird sich weniger mit Balanceübungen auseinandersetzen müssen als jemand der ständig irgendwo rumbalanciert oder mit niedrigem Tempo durch schwere und verblockte Trails hoppelt (hoch wie runter). Ein wirklich gutes Balancegefühl auf dem Bike nimmt sehr vielen technischen Stellen den Schrecken, weil man sie eben sehr langsam und kontrolliert fahren kann. Generell gilt fürs Balancegefühl im Zweifelsfall auch, viel hilft viel .
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Trackstand ist überall wichtig.

Am häufigsten brauche ich ihn, wenn ich nur knapp an nem geparktem Auto vorbeipasse.


----------



## Mitglied (19. Juli 2010)

Und dann balancierst Du daneben bis es ausparkt und Du weiterfahren kannst oder wie?


----------



## LB-Biker (19. Juli 2010)

Kommt drauf an was ich an dem Tag noch vorhabe.


----------



## dereulenspiegel (20. Juli 2010)

Ich war am Sonntag auf der A40 als Fahrradsani unterwegs und muss sagen, dass man es wirklich viel leichter schafft mit dem Rad etwas zu balancieren wenn man sich auf stockenden Verkehr konzentriert. Wenn man immer langsamer wird merkt man erstmal gar nicht, dass man wirklich schon steht. Wenn ich diese Woche Spätschicht hinter mir habe werde ich mal gucken, dass ich ein paar einfache Passagen im Wald fahre. Bunnyhop habe ich mal hinterm haus geübt, aber bisher bekomme ich nur das Vorderrad ca. 5-10 cm hoch. Aber dazu gibt es hier ja einige Threads die werde ich erstmal lesen.
Aber danke an alle für die Tipps.


----------



## LB-Biker (20. Juli 2010)

Das Theards lesen kannste dir sparen, schau dir nen How To auf Youtube an und dann: Üben üben üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc_Rock (20. Juli 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkiJpTkm71Y"]YouTube- MTB ESSENTIAL TECHNIQUES 06 The Bunnyhop[/nomedia]

wenn du englisch kannst ist dass das mit abstand beste bunnyhop how to das ich kenne


----------



## Marc B (21. Juli 2010)

Der Trackstand ist super wichtig, wenn man im technischen Gelände unterwegs ist. Er gibt einem Sicherheit und Selbstvertrauen, bei langsamen und sehr kniffeligen Passagen das Gleichgewicht zu halten. 

Deshalb meine Meinung: Den Trackstand als Fahrmanöver an sich braucht man in der Praxis selten, jedoch als Basis für viele Manöver, bei denen ein hohes Maß an Bike-Kontrolle und Gleichgewichtsgefühl gefragt ist, sollte er immer wieder geübt werden.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juli 2010)

Ach Trackstand ist totaler Quatsch.. so einen Mist braucht doch keiner... alles Poser... Und was soll es schon bedeuten wenn ein "Niemand" wie Hans Rey es zu der Grundlage für alles andere erklärt... aber Hey wer ist schon Hans Rey 

Sein Buch ist zwar alt, aber immer noch sehr hilfreich...


----------



## BC-23 (29. Juli 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sein Buch ist zwar alt, aber immer noch sehr hilfreich...


----------



## Mountain_Biker (29. Juli 2010)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Klingt komisch, aber am besten gelernt habe ich den indem ich durch mit Fußgängern überfüllte Zonen fahre wo das Fahren mit dem Fahrrad erlaubt ist. Da kommt man so oft zum stehen das man mit der Zeit versucht einfach still auf dem Rad stehen zu bleiben bis wieder ne Lücke zum weiterfahren da ist. Vorteil, man konzentriert sich nicht darauf wie man stehen bleibt sondern wann wieder eine Lücke zum weiterfahren vorhanden ist. Was mir persönlich häufig auffällt ist das wenn ich unbedingt etwas will und mich darauf konzentriere es nicht wirklich hin bekomme, dagegen wenn ich es umsetze ohne daran zu denken es dann umsetzen kann.
> 
> Wichtig: Keine Fußgänger verletzen, das mögen die nicht auch wenn das Radfahren erlaubt ist meinen die Ihnen gehört dieses Gebiet.



Also wenn du in der Fußgängerzone nen Trackstand brauchst dann fährste einfach net schnell genug mit der agressiven MTB Haltung auf die Leute zu Bei mir springen die immer ganz schnell weg

Also nochmal zum Trackstand:

Ich hab ihn bisher noch nie ernsthaft gebraucht.
Es ist wohl wirklich am sinnvollsten immer technische Trails zu fahrn und hier und da mal ein paar Balanceübungen. Das kommt irgendwann von alleine. Das einzigste was man wirklich im flachen trainieren muss sind Bunny Hop und Hinterrad versetzen.

Vlg


----------



## Marc B (29. Juli 2010)

Es ist ja auch eine Frage der Perspektive: Könner werden den Trackstand kaum üben müssen, aber gerade MTB-Neulinge und wenig geübte Tourenfahrer brauchen erstmal eine Grundlage in Sachen Balance und Bike-Kontrolle. Schick einen Newbie direkt mal auf die technischen Trails und du wirst sehen, wo da die Defizite liegen. Man muss es Schritt für Schritt angehen und da ist der Trackstand einfach eine wichtige Sache!


----------

